# How many of you carry old milk jugs full of water at the gym?



## njc (May 5, 2011)

Why do people insist upon carrying around gigantic containers of water with them at the gym?


----------



## Merkaba (May 6, 2011)

I carry an eastar(non BPA) type gallon jug many days.  I do it when I'm trying to get a certain amount of water.  If I fill the gallon jug up I know how much I've drank.  Or if I'm trying to get X amount I know I need to carry the jug to the gym so I can work on at least 1 gallon of X amount.  It's basically a measuring device that holds alot. I can go through 64 ounces easily depending on what's going on, and some times people don't like the taste of a certain water.  For a while I didn't drink tap water and I used to fill up gallon jugs from the filtered water so it's convenience as well.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

I insist upon carrying around large water containers because it tells everyone at the gym what a huge penis I have


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 6, 2011)

No wonder those girls were giggling in the back captn!


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 6, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I carry an eastar(non BPA) type gallon jug many days. I do it when I'm trying to get a certain amount of water. If I fill the gallon jug up I know how much I've drank. Or if I'm trying to get X amount I know I need to carry the jug to the gym so I can work on at least 1 gallon of X amount. It's basically a measuring device that holds alot. I can go through 64 ounces easily depending on what's going on, and some times people don't like the taste of a certain water. For a while I didn't drink tap water and I used to fill up gallon jugs from the filtered water so it's convenience as well.


 
Like merkaba said, i can go through a gallon in an hr at the gym easily..i sweat like a mother fugger. Why waste time to run back and forth to a water fountain to fill a little 64oz bottle up every time im done with 2 sets...


----------



## feinburgrl (May 7, 2011)

no jug


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

njc said:


> Why do people insist upon carrying around gigantic containers of water with them at the gym?



I carry a 1 gal jug of water to the gym.  i've lost some weight but I still hover around 240 @ 6'.  I can kill a gallon of water no problem in 1.5hrs of training and more in the summer out here in Vegas.


----------



## D-Lats (May 7, 2011)

I do so I don't have to go back and forth to the cooler. Plus it a great place holder to prevents not bigs from using the bench I'm pressing on for there jumping excersices and it makes you look way bigger cause you can flare your lats while you strut through the gym.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

I smash enough water during a 1 hour WO to need a piss straight after


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

yeah we all love are big jugs right?  yeah i dont carry a jug so to speak but a 1.5 litre of water like many ppl said its just to stop going back and forth to the water machine ..i consider it common sense..


----------



## pete26 (May 7, 2011)

why does it bother you if someone wants to bring a gallon of water to the gym?


----------



## Hell (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Work IN Progress (May 7, 2011)

Water is wet.


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Water is wet.


 

be water my friend -_-


----------



## Supervette101 (May 7, 2011)

why does it bother you if someone wants to bring a gallon of water to the gym?



cuz he's small and just a hater!


----------



## Testoman98 (May 7, 2011)

I think he's speaking of the wannabes who strut  around with there half full jug & xxxl gym bag, and slam them on the ground everywhere they go. Then proceed to overload the bar & do 1/4 reps on bench. I've seen many of those in my day, its funny cause I agree bringing something to fill up makes more sense, but these wannabes walk out with the same amount of wtr they came in with lol.


----------



## cdan19 (May 7, 2011)

I'm of the opinion of who gives a shit, gallon water, wrist wraps, knee braces, knee wraps, gloves, towel ( free gift from bodybuilding .com ) monogramed, bottle of axe, earings, makeup, lipstick, perfume, matching fucking gym shoes to workout clothes, tanks 10" biceps, no shirts ( no lats), workout pants 25" quads, no shoes 185 on deads, I don't know what you mean I haven't noticed.... The one good thing about getting older, I just don't give a shit just finish up and get the fuck out I've got little time and a workout to get in.


----------



## Swedeheart (May 7, 2011)

njc said:


> Why do people insist upon carrying around gigantic containers of water with them at the gym?



I actually find the people who find it necessary to walk to the water fountain 800 times between sets more annoying. Clearly some just do it to get their strut goin and walk past the cardio bunnies. 

Plus carrying a water jug is more convenient when training.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 8, 2011)

jimm said:


> be water my friend -_-


 ok Bruce


----------

